# FosWiki auf HostServer installieren



## vonWolf (4. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne FosWiki bei mir auf meinen HostServer installieren und suche dafür eine knackige übersichtliche Anleitung, oder jemand der mir das erklären könnte.
Mein Handicap ist mein nicht so gutes Englisch und selbst dann finde ich im Netz auch nicht sehr viel zu diesem Wiki-Programm. Nur; was kann man damit machen, wie ist es aufgebaut, etc.
In diversen Foren schreiben die Anwender das sie auch eher nichts dazu finden, oder sie FosWiki nicht zum laufen bekommen. Das hilft mir noch weniger 

Könnte mich also jemand kurz und knackig durch den Upload und Installation der entsprechenden notwendigen Dateiendownloads von FosWiki leiten?!

WebHome < Home < Foswiki

Das würde mich sehr glücklich machen


----------



## nowayback (4. Apr. 2012)

Moinsen,

ich weiß es ist dreist von mir einfach einen link zu posten, aber hier steht doch alles und google übersetzt es dir sogar: 

Google Übersetzer

Grüße
nwb


----------



## vonWolf (9. Apr. 2012)

ja, das ist wohl dreist ;-)
ich habe geschaut und bin noch verwirrter,
kollege und ich  (er kann englisch) haben uns das zusammen angeschaut und steigen beide da nicht durch.
vielleicht kann ja doch jemand den weg knackiger und kurz und bündig der einzelenen schritte erklären um die foswiki-datei bei meinem hostanbieter nutzen zu können, die wir dort hoch geladen haben.

Bitte, bitte, bitte


----------

